# Epson Stylus Photo 1280



## Ezekiel33Graphic (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi,
well, I just registered for my business lincense last night & now I am getting ready to purchase my equipment & I need your expert advice, as I am a novice to this whole ordeal. The main reason why I have chosen to open my own t-shirt business is because I want to be able to give my customers a better deal than what I can accomplish through my existing store at cafepress which I have had for 2 years now. While I have been able to sell close to $1000.00 in base price sales per month for the past year there, my profits are about 1/4 of that a month & I believe that I can sell more by doing it all myself, because lower prices bring more customers!

Here are the products that I have researched & will probably purchase, please let me know your experiences with these products (pros & cons).
*Hix HT-600-D 16x20 Heat Press*
*IronAll transfers*
*Epson Stylus Photo 1280*
Can someone also please tell me if the factory inks that come with this printer work well on heat transfers or is there another brand ink whos cartridges will fit this printer?
Thank you,
Yehudah


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Hello Yehudah,

Your list seems to include pretty good equipment. 

The pigment inks that come with the Epson work well (I've been using them) although there are others (aftermarket) out there that are better from what I read. You can also get a bulk ink system from several suppliers (i.e. Coastal Business Supplies is a sponsor of this forum that has this system and aftermarket inks). You can access their website at the left of this page under sponsors.

Try searching using "pigment inks" and you should get a pretty good idea of some aftermarket inks that other members have tried and like.

Good luck!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Epson Stylus Photo 1280


The epson 1280 comes with dye based inks by default. You'll probably want to get pigment inks for printing transfers.



> While I have been able to sell close to $1000.00 in base price sales per month for the past year there, my profits are about 1/4 of that a month & I believe that I can sell more by doing it all myself, because lower prices bring more customers!


Remember that CafePress also prints on dark colors now, which you won't be able to do with an inkjet printer (not with the same quality). 

For those type orders, depending on your design, you'll either need a vinyl cutter or you'll need to order plastisol (screen printed) transfers to get quality prints on dark shirts.

Here's another recent thread with a startup list that should help you out:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t10860.html


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

> The epson 1280 comes with dye based inks by default. You'll probably want to get pigment inks for printing transfers.


I stand corrected!!! I was thinking the 1280 had the DuraBrite inks but they don't. I double checked the Epson website to confirm. 

Sorry for the misinformation and thanks Rodney for catching that!!


----------



## Ezekiel33Graphic (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Do you know if there is anyone marketing pigment ink cartridges that will fit the Epson stylus 1280 model? I would like to get a CIS system, but that will have to wait due to cost.
Thanks,
Yehudah


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Do you know if there is anyone marketing pigment ink cartridges that will fit the Epson stylus 1280 model?


Yes, I think they sell filled cartridges at PersonalizedSupplies:
Prefilled CHIPPED Cartridges from TLM Supply House

They sell the pigment ink at coastalbusiness.com if you can refill it yourself:
Continuous Ink System & Bulk Ink Bottles


----------

